
Wishing Well Smart Contract – call “makeWish(wish)” and it might come true - elwell
https://etherscan.io/address/0x592f9b9a7d7aaf70fd6b4de9883a62ca888de702
======
elwell
Etherscan makes it simple to call functions on a smart contract with MetaMask
connection:
[https://etherscan.io/writecontract/index.html?a=0x592f9b9a7d...](https://etherscan.io/writecontract/index.html?a=0x592f9b9a7d7aaf70fd6b4de9883a62ca888de702&n=mainnet)

